# Kballen11's Lawn Journal



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

I have debated for a while if I should start a lawn journal or not. My yard isn't in the same universe as most of you guys, the tools that I DO have are archaic and the knowledge I possess is elementary. I have been on the forum for a couple of weeks now and nearly every question I have about my yard I have been able to find an answer. My McLane reel mower needed a backlapping and within minutes I was able to find more information than I could even begin to digest. Then something funny happened. After watching @Redtenchu's video about backlapping I began to watch some of his other videos. Before long, I was starting to think I recognized his lawn. Sure enough he lives in my friends neighborhood and has the yard that we always stop and stare at. I had to message him and let him know! I told him I appreciated his video and thought I still might need some help as I am definitely a newbie to reel mowers. I asked him if I could stop by next time I was in his neck of the woods and he said of course, no problem!



This is the only picture I got as we were mostly sharing stories about our yards, talking about equipment and working on my mower (well red was working on my mower :lol: ) I was going to share this photo to his lawn journal as I feel like its as much a part of his story as it is mine but then I thought no, this is how I will start my lawn journal. I think it is a good depiction of what TLF is all about. A bunch of yard obsessed dudes sharing their passion with others. I will have pictures of my yard to come (don't laugh), but like I said I wanted to start my journey with a big thank you to red. Not only for the sweat he put into a STRANGERS mower but for the kindness and knowledge he shared with me! Ok ok ok, enough with the sappy stuff, I think I need to go hammer something or maybe play with some power tools. Until next time...


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

You can't start a lawn journal and not have pictures of your lawn! We like 'em all. Perfectly manicured, and just getting started. Show us what you got!

Also, welcome to TLF.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome. Redtenchu is as good as they come. :thumbup:


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

We moved in August 2016. I laid the sod, Lattitude 36 Bermuda. The house faces the South. The front yard is beginning to green up pretty well. Looking forward to 80 degree temperatures for the next three days!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm glad we got the backlapping done, it was cutting very nice after a few adjustments. If you don't get the engine/carb issues worked out be sure to start a thread about the issue. We have some good small engine mechanics on the forum that can help!


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

I dropped it off with an older guy from my church. When I get back it back from him I will post an update!


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

I loaded my mower, with freshly sharpened blades I might add, to take to Duane, an older man who has a hankering for working on mowers, to get everything tuned up.

24 hours later I got the call it was ready and gave my lawn the first reel mower cut of the season. I am happy with the results and how it cut. I have ordered a reel roller and when I get it installed I am planning on trying to drop my HOC.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice work, and glad @Redtenchu was able to help you out. Looks like you've got a good foundation for a nice yard, and at least have someone nearby to help you throw sand when you decide to level 

Also, be sure to put in Duane's name on the Reel Mower Shop Listing if he happens to be looking for more work. It could use a few more people to put information on as well.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Nice work, and glad @Redtenchu was able to help you out. Looks like you've got a good foundation for a nice yard, and at least have someone nearby to help you throw sand when you decide to level
> 
> Also, be sure to put in Duane's name on the Reel Mower Shop Listing if he happens to be looking for more work. It could use a few more people to put information on as well.


Leveling is on my list and I will get to that when my grass starts to warm up. Not sure if you can tell from the picture but do you think it looks like I need to just do certain spots or would it be better to just top dress the whole yard? Also, is it a good idea to apply PGR if I am going to be doing some leveling? Thanks for the information.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Kballen11 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work, and glad @Redtenchu was able to help you out. Looks like you've got a good foundation for a nice yard, and at least have someone nearby to help you throw sand when you decide to level
> ...


Topdressing is a good practice to help with establishing a smoother surface across the whole yard. I know that Greendoc has espoused about the benefits of sandcapping lots that he maintains, and there's several members here that make it a common practice. As with PGR, it's apparently addictive. I added 10 yards of sand to my lot as well as a lot of compost when I did my renovation project, mainly because it was not very smooth. I have several seasons of levelling ahead of me.

As for PGR, there's an entire thread that can give you a wealth of information about its benefits and usage for bermuda (and other grass types). It is common that if you're going to topdress, you'll do it after an application of PGR, since the plant will have stored up reserves of gibberellic acid that will make it grow vertically through the new layer of sand that's applied more quickly after it comes out of regulation (3-4 weeks after application)than if you were to do it without PGR.

Edit: Take the time to read through some of the popular topics on the Warm Season forum, like the Bermuda Bible:The New Testament, Bermuda Triangle the DFW sprayer wand, and a few others I can't remember right now because I'm headed to bed.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Been a while since I have heard from you brother! How's the lawn and life in general?


----------

